# Have anyone heard anything about this bloodline?



## jaylust (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a dog from Shago's bloodline. Has anybody heard about this bloodline? I have a dog from Shago's Victory 27400D-40 and Shago's Victory Dollars 64200D-37. It would be a great help if someone knew anything.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

don't know much about those dog in particular except they are bred down drom the 187 homicidal roughneck blood. very large catchdogs. 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [37105] :: 187 HOMOCIDAL ROUGHNECK


----------



## bigmike415 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes the I was friends with the breeder known as Shago from Hawaii. He"s from the San Francisco Bay Area and I had a couple of dogs from his two main dogs Victory Dollars, the male was close to 100 pounds and the female was a sterling rednose about 80lbs, very big and very game dogs.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

bigger the dog bigger the cur, i just borrowed that saying, but i believe it, your not gonna have a 100lb game apbt, i dont care what anyone says. if so name one, dog that big of merit, thats means they would have been bred and passed on game offspring, and i just dont believed that happened


----------



## bigmike415 (Apr 23, 2013)

Shapes bloodlines came out of pure Burt Sorrell stock and the size from Plumbers Alligator, these dogs were no curs trust me. This was late 80s early 90s


----------



## bigmike415 (Apr 23, 2013)

Shago bloodlines came out of pure Burt Sorrell stock and some Plumbers Alligator


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

thread is goin on three years old... soooo i dont think the OP cares anymore LOL .... just sayin...


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

aw crap. this thang's old


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

welder said:


> aw crap. this thang's old


Other ppl could still be interested about the info. I see no problem with reviving a thread if its to pass info. Jmo.....


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

ok then.what i posted was that i dont think alligator was that big but i cood b wrong.guess he's jus gonna havta show me that other wise i agree w/surfer.never seen a [] dog that big! aint talkin the catch weight dogs of 65-75-pounds talkin bout the 100# dogs he speaks off.but 2am after 12 hrs.under a weldin hood i mite believe anything lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Plumbers Alligator was a bigger dog but he was not that big. My boy comes from that blood as well and while he is a big dog compared to some other lines he's no 100lb beast, he's only 65lbs


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

kg420 said:


> Plumbers Alligator was a bigger dog but he was not that big. My boy comes from that blood as well and while he is a big dog compared to some other lines he's no 100lb beast, he's only 65lbs


AGREED;and so far this am i havnt found anything in sorrells or gater dogs history. alota peds dont show weight tho.now, ques. werent they 2 sorrells not talkin bout bert and joanie but thinkin i herd of anudder 1 mayb? cood b rong! shit happens tho. off trac a bit but yrs ago we had a dog down from carver'sblack widow.and i think the most he got up to was 68# never had anudder 1 close to that.paw always asked "is that sumbitch ever gone quit growin"lol


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i think it was rick sorrells,
i dont know where this guy is getting his info, but if he thinks in the late 80's early 90's that there was 100lb game dogs around i got a bridge in san fransico i need to sell him.

there just werent no such animal, because there would have been reports as such.

yes i did see some large ones, 65lbs conditioned i think what 'mayday' was and he was jocko/redboy/patrick lines.

i never saw any advertised, later on some one called 'land of the giants' came on the scene but i believe they ended up being hsus, i aint sure tho.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

rick. dam, i knew i wernt nutz.lol.no kin to the others rite? i think his idea of game and mine and yours isa lil different.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I think perhaps the problem is the interpretation of the term ”game” here.

Eta: just saw welder's post saying pretty much the same thing.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Carriana said:


> I think perhaps the problem is the interpretation of the term "game" here.


that horse been beat ta death.lol but, IIWII.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

welder said:


> that horse been beat ta death.lol but, IIWII.


Oh trust me, I know. Not trying to get a new debate about what is game going here. Besides, I own a mutt so I don't have a dog in that fight, haha, get it?!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

nah, rick and bert werent related. 
bert had his stuff down from a called corvino's goldie, high quality female she was the foundation for his whole bloodline. she's a good look to read about if you can look her up.

rick's stuff, i want to say was carver/eli stuff aint 100% sure tho i think he had some boomerang blood.

from what i remember they were all regular size dogs


----------



## bigmike415 (Apr 23, 2013)

Look homies i had other small game dogs like jeep, chinaman tonka and even some old school hammonds but pound for pound the shago dogs were just special. Shago just bred the biggest to the biggest until he got em big thats all. I just got out of the penn main line and was out of the game for some years and i was tryin to find a Shago dog again. If not I heard some meydey had some shago blood.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

do what???????????????????????????

mayday, was bred on jocko/redboy with some patrick thrown in.
i dont particularly go for that stuff been bred to much, dont know what your getting, for me i wouldnt select that blood.

but by just gettin out, you might have a problem gettin close to the good stuff, plus gonna take about 1k to get it. 

now for $3-5 you might get some dog from a back yard breeder, that in the long run you'll wish you got something else.


----------



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

I think Carriana is right here... I mean, maybe the word "game" is just being thrown around loosely. 

I've ever heard of a game APBT weighing that much. Burton's Hank was 65 pounds chain weight, but that is the biggest I could find in my dogs ped (I could be wrong I didn't go through everything)


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

scruff daddy you aint wrong, thats about right, and thats stiil a big one at 65lbs.


----------



## BOLO7 (Apr 26, 2013)

jaylust said:


> I have a dog from Shago's bloodline. Has anybody heard about this bloodline? I have a dog from Shago's Victory 27400D-40 and Shago's Victory Dollars 64200D-37. It would be a great help if someone knew anything.


Shagos Victory (male) Shagos Victory Dollars (female) were Shago's main dogs, whose great grandparents were CH Sorrells Goober, CH Sorrells Crazy Snookie, CH Patricks Kramer and great great grandparents were Indian Bolio (ROM), Sorrells Red Jerry (ROM) CH Sorrells Crazy Dugan. Go to shagos victory online pedigrees to look up the lineage. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

^^ so what is the other half of those peds come down from?


----------



## quincy79 (Jul 24, 2013)

i have a shago dog, offspring of omega, who is offspring of victory and victory dollars....by far the toughest dog i've ever owned, 65lbs and just as much if not more game than most 40 pounders i've encountered...when i say game i'm referring to his stamina, strength, fight style, and ability to finish.... also have a boudreaux female and now there's pups...


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

bigmike415 said:


> Yes the I was friends with the breeder known as Shago from Hawaii. He"s from the San Francisco Bay Area and I had a couple of dogs from his two main dogs Victory Dollars, the male was close to 100 pounds and the female was a sterling rednose about 80lbs, very big and very game dogs.


 Well nobody is going to like this. The above is bullshit. And YEAH Shago is from South City , he's also the guy who would brag about how mean his dogs are/were , to the point he'd set 'em on one of those South San Francisco wheeled garbage cans while on the phone with folks , as if that proved diddly squat.

As for " game"..............bullshit. He never stepped across in his life , yeah MAYBE he actually went over to that crap that goes on over in the East Bay ( Oakland down below and East) , but that's about it and even that's in doubt , and that street corner crap against fat ass UKC type dogs means crap.

He sold a lotta dogs through the Chronicle and the S.J. Mercury. And yeah I know more , much more.

None of this is meant as a direct insult to you personally Mike , me ? Well I wouldn't care to feed that maneating junk , even if it does have Sorrells behind it if you go back far enough.

Don't press me on this , like I said I know a lot more than what I've briefly said here.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

bigmike415 said:


> Look homies i had other small game dogs like jeep, chinaman tonka and even some old school hammonds but pound for pound the shago dogs were just special. Shago just bred the biggest to the biggest until he got em big thats all. I just got out of the penn main line and was out of the game for some years and i was tryin to find a Shago dog again. If not I heard some meydey had some shago blood.


 Sighhhhhhhhhhh , this is gonna go south. Again , Shago never stepped across the wall in his life , he deliberately bred maneaters and bragged about it , he sold that shit in the various Bay Area newspapers to novices who would buy into his line of bullshit , and when called on his dogs by folks from Chacho to the CMBs , to boys from Sac , some of Schoolboys hangarounds and many others all that was heard was excuses........along with jacking the money up to avoid the go.

I'm not a gonna argue this with you Mike , I'm telling you this straight up and from the horses mouth ( so to speak).

And no Mayday didn't have the slightest DROP of Shago's blood in him.

Puppy peddler extraordinaire , and the few novices who fell for his crap and were stupid enough to do the street crap with dogs from him got 'em stopped , the boys with the " Frisco Bitch" ( the "trunk" Dog) stopped at least 4 of them I know about. Another guy from out towards Brentwood/Livermore who was noted for having the dirtiest dogyard you ever saw ( and a carpet that would give your dog disease/skin infection etc) stopped a buncha that stuff with White's dogs that he couldn't even keep properly.

The only way the word " game" is associated with that pure D crap is if the dog was laying in front of the idiot box watching the Giants or the 'Niners.

He took decent stock from B. Sorrels and f***ed it up royally , you don't believe that you shoulda called Shotgun himself and asked.

And while we're at it , don't anyone attempt to ride the Dream Team and J. Wood's nuts on this , nor that crowd from the Rolling '60s either , and to even come close to associating the Jesse James dog with with Shago's CRAP is to do a disservice to that specific dog.

And next some of y'all will attempt to associate Shago and his CRAP with the Rosario shows , don't do it , if you do then this is REALLY gonna go south and FAST , and we haven't even gotten to the hung paper factors.

Prior apologies to the mods for how this one is gonna go , but this is about a bullshit con artist puppypeddler that deliberately bred maneaters and preyed upon Bay Area novices.

Yeah shaking a garbage can and tearing it up means something , sure it does.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

quincy79 said:


> i have a shago dog, offspring of omega, who is offspring of victory and victory dollars....by far the toughest dog i've ever owned, 65lbs and just as much if not more game than most 40 pounders i've encountered...when i say game i'm referring to his stamina, strength, fight style, and ability to finish.... also have a boudreaux female and now there's pups...


 A waste of a breeding to Boudreaux stock.


----------



## quincy79 (Jul 24, 2013)

he is right, shago dogs are not game dogs, the are massive trained attack dogs, people refer to them as being game only because they are pitbulls....how many 100+ lb dogs have you seen at the competitions or successful in the box...my 65lb boy is obviously not 100% shago, but there are some good qualities in these dogs that once mixed with a catch weight dog can be very intimidating to humans and other dogs...


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

MAYBE to humans, but if you aint a 100% bulldog, my little ol' 45lb'er
is takin your lunch money. 
or die tryin, those big ones, seem like they wont lay it all on the line.

when it comes time to look death in the eye,
where, mine will take it, tails waggin'


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Shago.. huh... well.. they aint pure sorrells.. heavy in it but not pure. The last 100lb game dogs on record are colby from the 1930s I believe. Could be off but not by much. Some large dogs outta TX Heat, dunno if they're legit or just OTC within their own yard. 

If you put alligator with sorrells your gonna get size and with all that hemphill in the back stacked on big boy.. LOL and the fact that there are no proven game or sound dogs... 

Im with welder.. .this dog ever gonna stop growlin.. LOL ... 

sterling red nose? ya'll come with these color names yourself? Check ADBA color chart  

Im sure they were HOT dogs and eat a man plum up if he wasn't careful. This is an OLD THREAD and a lot happens in that amount of time. Wonder how his dog turned out.

sure wigly wasnt a whopper dog??? LOL JK 

Looks like shago victory produced blue dogs. Psycho had a lil more sorrells she was 50% straight off sorrells. 
Then it went into the giant and the dorr stuff .. big man eatin cur dogs 

Psycho was probably the best of that stuff and she wasnt bred right JMO

If your hunting hogs, get em in shape give it a shot... be careful on the redirect.. I wouldnt touch the stuff .. JMO


----------



## quincy79 (Jul 24, 2013)

maybe you misunderstood me surfer, my boy is 100% pit, his top half is shago and his bottom half is castro and proctor.... and the difference between him and yur lil gamer is that he will rip your arm off and then rip your dogs off as well...if i were to hop your fence to break into your house your lil 45er is not gonna stop me...


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

quincy79 said:


> maybe you misunderstood me surfer, my boy is 100% pit, his top half is shago and his bottom half is castro and proctor.... and the difference between him and yur lil gamer is that he will rip your arm off and then rip your dogs off as well...if i were to hop your fence to break into your house your lil 45er is not gonna stop me...


 Quincy , the difference here is what *I* do with a bulldog that will " rip your arm off".........of ANY size.

Makes for some mighty green corn.


----------



## quincy79 (Jul 24, 2013)

i understand, it just helps having someone protect the castle when im away...


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

By the way folks , R. Sorrells is mostly Boomerang stuff , down through Ch. Gator , the Reuver's stuff , a bit of Bolio ,Snooty etc.etc...........you'll find his stuff behind some of the Fontenot dogs and others.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

alligator fan myself... ....  the sorrells I was pointin to in psycho is all hard eyes and roadblock stuff and red jack stuff.. Seen that stu flower out on top there.. but that psycho gyp shoulda been bred differently JMO jumped right back into closest to berts stock... if not that.. alligator and nothing but alligator, plenty of room to work out the kinks in that. 

Hammonds said it best.. MANEATERS keep one if you MUST but TAKE CARE if you do...


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> alligator fan myself... ....  the sorrells I was pointin to in psycho is all hard eyes and roadblock stuff and red jack stuff.. Seen that stu flower out on top there.. but that psycho gyp shoulda been bred differently JMO jumped right back into closest to berts stock... if not that.. alligator and nothing but alligator, plenty of room to work out the kinks in that.
> 
> Hammonds said it best.. MANEATERS keep one if you MUST but TAKE CARE if you do...


 Exactly...........and as regards another facet , certain bloodlines will ( in my experience) nick well with most anything that they're crossed into , the two that come immediately to mind are Alligator and Redboy ( disregarding the controversy of how RedBoy really might have been bred)........

And I don't keep a maneater , I once put down a bitch doublebred on Gr. Ch Spike , she was a superlative conformation show dog , and a flat out worldbeater in other regards , but she also made Bullyson look tame , a certain guy showed up at my place when he found out I was putting her down with scads of cash and couldn't manage to figure out why I'd do so rather than sell her off , to the point that he had to be " ruunnnnedofted"...........

A bulldog that will well and truly go after a human is a damn dangerous thing , it's something that will quite literally make your blood run cold in the same way a brownie bursting out of a copse of aspen after your a** will do.

Want "home protection"? Go buy a Malinois , a Fila if you feel you need it , don't use a bulldog...........it's a disservice to the breed and runs counter to centuries of breeding.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Jenfjnifer said:


> Victory Dollars, the male was close to 100 pounds and the female was a sterling rednose about 80lbs, very big and very game dogs.


 No they weren't , oh you have the size right , just not the rest since of course they were a couple of maneating curs.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Jenfjnifer said:


> Victory Dollars, the male was close to 100 pounds and the female was a sterling rednose about 80lbs, very big and very game dogs.


Sterling? Is this supposed to be a coloration? Perhaps you are referring to a silver red?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Please excuse the spam bot.... 

It just copied a line from someone else and is now banned  hit several threads before i got it...


----------



## CefalusKennels (Sep 25, 2014)

OldDog said:


> Sighhhhhhhhhhh , this is gonna go south. Again , Shago never stepped across the wall in his life , he deliberately bred maneaters and bragged about it , he sold that shit in the various Bay Area newspapers to novices who would buy into his line of bullshit , and when called on his dogs by folks from Chacho to the CMBs , to boys from Sac , some of Schoolboys hangarounds and many others all that was heard was excuses........along with jacking the money up to avoid the go.
> 
> I'm not a gonna argue this with you Mike , I'm telling you this straight up and from the horses mouth ( so to speak).
> 
> ...


 I came to this site just to network and find people who have Jackson's Hitler blood and Liese's Bomb blood hoping to find something to go with my female someday.

You certainly know Shago. The Ranch you speak of was in Brentwood. It was the old man Mixon's/The Construction guys Ranch. The Ranch had a bunch of old cars and chickens but it wasn't so dirty your dog would get sick from being there. Only dog that had anything wrong with them was Nichols Kilo and those hairless wounds came from something that happened to him in a backyard in Pittsburg (who knows exactly) It was actually a nice property. I think old man Mixon's son holds dogs now, last I heard.

From what I remember Shago's Victory Dollar wasn't a man biter. I remember the old man's young son would always play with everyone's dogs that would come to the Ranch. I pet and rubbed the bellies of many Shago dogs and never felt unsafe. But that was in the beginning of his dogs and his breedings. The dogs where huge I remember that.

Good to see people from the old days on here, and still around and owing and loving dogs even if they do not agree with what one another keeps. I while do not own a Shago dog per say. I own a dog with common relatives. I love the dog I currently have and do not want to keep anything unless it comes off of her.

For the record so no one thinks she is one of the huge Shago beasts. She is a full grown adult dog and only 28lbs currently and has never been over 30lbs.


----------



## CefalusKennels (Sep 25, 2014)

Does anyone know how to contact old man Mixon's son?


----------



## Zach Newsome (Dec 6, 2015)

Hey, does anybody have any redboy, Tyrone, or honey bunch pups for sale. Very serious.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2018)

*Shago's Victory 27400D-40 and Shago's Victory Dollars*

I am reviving this thread as I got a female (Gretchen) from this breeding long ago. She was my first pit bull and I have owned 5 since.

I did not know anything back then. However she was far and away the smartest dog I ever owned. I do not knowingly fight my dogs (and lets be honest here....these dogs love to fight) but I have broken up many and I have had my share of yard accidents. I bred Gretchen to Grand Champion Haunch and have also owned dogs from proven bloodlines (currently own one from a 4 time winner). I know what these dogs can do.

First, yes these dogs are big. Gretchen was well over 60 lbs and males went 80 or so. One of the females from Haunch was 90 lbs. I do not know if these dogs are "game" although I have heard confirmation that they are. The son of Gretchen and Haunch was a lean 76 lbs and had so much ability that who knows if he is game. You would have to go back in time and match him against Mayday or Haunch (a monster, although a bit smaller) to find out.

Here is what I do know: Yes, these dogs were human aggressive. However, Gretchen was only aggressive against bad people. I lived in the Ghetto and she save my ass many times running off scum. She was great with children and friends, never once did I have a problem. And smart smart smart (and PBulls are usually fairly dumb dogs).

She excelled in Schutzhund, obedience, and PP training. I know, pit bulls were not bred for this type of work but she made all the GSD's look like dummies. She would figure anything out.

She was snuggly and cuddly....she would sit and cry until you let her on to your lap.

In sum, these dogs loved good people and hated bad.....consistently. Yes, they would bite, but it was because you were breaking into my house or trying to assault me of my family. They never bit someone who didn't have it coming. Both of my Shago dogs did this with no training (never trained my male beyond obedience) they intuitively knew good from bad.

I know that you "hard core dogman" deplore dogs like this but hey, I might not be alive if my dogs were true to their design. I would feed another of these dogs in a heartbeat.


----------



## RichardDavis (Aug 31, 2018)

I didn`t know about this bloodline until now. A big dog is a nice dog, though (see a big dogs fan, lol)).


----------

